# Do you believe you've lived before? Julia does. The Girl on the Swing - a novel.



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm Ali and this is my debut novel. It's on kindle and in print.

The Girl on the Swing









Julia believes she has lived before. Grieving for her lost son and suspended from her job, she seeks comfort in what she believes are her past lives. For the first time, she meets someone in this life whom she recognises from a previous existence, when they were childhood friends and sweethearts in early 20th century Lyme Regis. But in this life he's a murderer, convicted of killing his wife.
As Julia seeks to find out more, past and present entwine, culminating in a dramatic conclusion.

This is a psychological mystery more than a tale of the supernatural. It is written in a literary style.

The book is also available in print from various retailers.

I've put the front cover image as my pic because, after many attempts, I still can't work out how to link to an image using a mac!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Ali, your book sounds really intriguing - just the kind of thing I like to read. I'm adding it to my wishlist and will definitely be buying it at some point.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations Ali! This is a great place with many great people. I would recommend visiting the Tags,Tags,Tags... thread as it is a great place to meet people and to increase the visibility of your book. Once more, welcome and best wishes.

J.M.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I've just been to the tagging thread, thanks.
this place is so much more active than the kindle forum - makes me wonder how I sold any books the past month.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

It has another 5 star review.
That's fantastic, but mostly I'm thrilled if someone loves it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

scarlet picture linkmaker services at your service. and oddly enough, i can only do it from my home mac, not from my work pc.....


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

wow, thanks!
how did you do that - could you possibly msg me the code?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like something I'd enjoy. I one-clicked - but I've got sooooo many books on my Kindle it may be awhile before I get to read it!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I've started a thread in the kindle book community for people to post their ideas on the subject of past lives, or their past life experiences, if they have any. It's really interesting already. Not for advertising as such tho I certainly don't mind if people mention their own or other peoples' books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ali, and congratulations on your book.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome to KBs, Ali,

This is a great place to find support as an indie author! I saw this morning that you've already found the tagging thread. It's fun to see those tags rack up and know that Amazon customers will be more readily able to find your book...and when you reciprocate by tagging your fellow KBs authors, you'll feel good knowing you're helping them sell their books, too!

~Donna~


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hi Donna - and everyone,

I think it's great the way the indie writers here support one another. I've already done some tagging and will do some more. Big thanks to everyone who's tagged mine already.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Ali,
1. I don't think I'll ever forget your book. I had some strange dreams last night after finishing it. I would suggest anyone who's anticipating reading it to move it to the top of their list.

2. I have a continued past life situation that takes place close to where _The Girl on the Swing _ is set. There is a small cottage in the village of Upper Slaughter. I've been there many, many times in an attempt to walk past it. I can't do it. My legs won't move. There is more to it in that long ago there was a mining tragedy in a place called Silkstone which is near there. A number of children who were laboring in the mines where drowned. I've always been terrified of water.

I guess I've just outed myself as a believer in reincarnation and past lives.

Barbara Silkstone
The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters
www.thesecretdiaryofaliceinwonderland.com


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I'm really thrilled that Barbara, who wrote the previous post, identified with this book so much. That really surprised me because it's nothing like her own quirky subject matter or superlative witty style.

I think there's a lesson to be learned that we shouldn't limit whom we see as our target readership.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

The Girl on the Swing has just gone into the top 100 for kindle best sellers in literary fiction!

thanks so much for everyone's support .


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Ali

Well, I absolutely love books dealing with reincarnation! And it sounds like everyone agrees this is a great one.

Okay, I've added it to my TBR list.

Don't know how I missed this thread before.  

Best of luck with your new book!

Nancy


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

hi Nancy, (love your cover btw)

don't know about you but the difficulty I find is where to advertise something that doesn't neatly fit into one of kindle's communities or genres.


----------



## Groovy Writer (May 24, 2010)

Past lives and reincarnation are moving into the realm of mass human awareness. And the more good fiction written about the subject, the more the awareness spreads. Don't believe; know for yourself. Author Brian Weiss includes meditations on CD with his books, that I've used to gain the self-knowledge of my past lives. You might be surprised how many people these days know for themselves too.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I've now got a past lives thread in the main kindle forum where people are talking about their experiences. There're a few sceptics (or, skeptics, for US) telling them it's rubbish but no-one's talking any notice of them!

The book's now in the top 500 bestsellers. This is brilliant. Thanks to everyone for their support and I hope you enjoy the read.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Ali Cooper said:


> hi Nancy, (love your cover btw)
> 
> don't know about you but the difficulty I find is where to advertise something that doesn't neatly fit into one of kindle's communities or genres.


Thanks, Ali, for liking my cover. It's my daughter's design. She's a graphic artist. Very talented too.

Yes, but a book like yours will attract readers regardless.

Best of luck with it, Nancy


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

your daughter is clearly very talented.

My book has attracted the trolls overnight - they've been making idiots of themselves in the kindle forum! I guess they have nothing better to do .


----------



## Groovy Writer (May 24, 2010)

Can you put up a link to the thread you started? "Main Kindle forum" here or at Amazon?

P.S. - It's great to hear that your book is shooting up the ranks. If only I could find some trolls. Trust me: my novel has plenty to troll about


----------



## SharonK (May 19, 2010)

I too would appreciate a link to the reincarnation link.  I'm a believer.  Also, where are the tagging threads?  I haven't found those.  I love the Kindle forums.  Every day I check to see what's out here and always find good books to read.  My list is getting so long!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I'll go and find the links to the past lives threads then come back and edit this post.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx2JZIZ01R8Z1JB&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooh, your book sounds fascinating. I bet it was fun to write.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Your book does indeed sound interesting. The topic of past lives is one I find very intriguing. I think I might give your book a read. Thanks!   



*edited to add, I just bought a copy but may not get to it for awhile. I have at least 15 books sitting here to read first.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

DLs Niece said:


> Your book does indeed sound interesting. The topic of past lives is one I find very intriguing. I think I might give your book a read. Thanks!
> 
> *edited to add, I just bought a copy but may not get to it for awhile. I have at least 15 books sitting here to read first.


I find the idea of past lives fascinating, though I don't like to generalise in terms of belief because every case has different possible explanations.

You don't need to believe in reincarnation to read The Girl on the Swing. Indeed, the story itself suggests many rational/scientific explanations.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

ShadowCatz said:


> I have your book in my wishlist on Amazon because your book looks interesting.
> 
> I believe in reincarnation and will go so far to say that I believe that my dog is the reincarnation from a puppy and had in my teens, they are just too alike and it was love at first sight. My sister just got a puppy six month's ago and she so like her old rabbit the way she lays and everything.
> 
> It is like they have been here before and that is comforting.


I've heard people say things like that about new pets though never suggesting they were actually reincarnated. I'm not sure what my beliefs are on that one but I think that if you find it comforting, that is good and it isn't for me or anyone else to challenge your belief.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

ShadowCatz said:


> Thank you for respecting my beliefs and before I got Buttons (you can see a pic in the pets thread) I wouldn't of really thought it was possible for an animal to be reincarnated, I mean, I kind of believe in the soulmate principal.
> 
> But then got Buttons in 2001 and the second I looked into her eyes they was this knowing look in them and it is kind of hard to really put into words and I know that it might sound a little crazy but then I am the kind of person that believes that if you love someone/something enough, that love never dies and finds it's way back to you somehow.


I have cats. They're much more mentally and telepathically sensitive than we are. If I do tai chi or meditate they calm right down and sometimes, if I think loving thoughts about them, even if they're the other side of the room and seem to be asleep, they start purring.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

My younger cat had the snip last week. And from the time I made the appointment he did a runner - virtually moved in with another cat down the road. Had a worrying couple of days after, wondering if he'd remember this is his home but he's OK now.

Even for vaccinations, they know. When I first moved here it was much easier because there was a drop in vets' surgery so you could make a spontaneous decision to take a cat. And because you don't know, they don't know.

With animals, it's different to know whether they're independently thinking beyond the here and now - which in most cases they're theoretically not supposed to be able to do - or whether they're responding to our thoughts.

Similarly, I'm undecided about seemingly convincing past life memories in humans. I can believe that in some cases they might be accessing the thoughts of someone from the past. But that doesn't mean they are the reincarnation of that person.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I suspect that man's complex language development has had a lot to do with our losing more intuitive or telepathic forms of communication and labeling them as supernatural.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

ShadowCatz said:


> True, sometimes I do wish I could talk to my dog. Does that sound too weird?


Not at all. At risk of people thinking I'm weird, when I was a kid I used to go shopping with my Mum and there was always a really long wait at the butcher's and I got really bored. But they had this lovely little dog and I wanted to make friends so I decided to try and focus all my feelings of friendship in my eyes when I was looking at it. It got really excited and literally jumped for joy every time I saw it afterwards.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

There's so much we don't understand. But I do believe it's very important to allow each individual their own beliefs.

In The Girl on the Swing, I leave it to the reader to put their own interpretation on what happens. There is no ambiguity in the events that happen but the explanation for them is up to you.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Finally!! A book that isn't a romance, sci-fi, or fantasy. (Insert dancing smiley here.)    I picked up a copy of your book and I plan on reading it as soon as I finish the book I am on now. Thanks for telling us about your book!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

evpseeker said:


> Finally!! A book that isn't a romance, sci-fi, or fantasy. (Insert dancing smiley here.)  I picked up a copy of your book and I plan on reading it as soon as I finish the book I am on now. Thanks for telling us about your book!


but romance, sci-fi and fantasy are so much easier to market - or even to get publishing contracts for .


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Hey there Ali!

Wanted to let you know I finished your book a few nights ago. I give it a soild two thumbs up.    GREAT book. It has a little something for everyone. Murder, mystery, bad relationships, good relationships, suspense, past lives, new age, etc. There was just enough of each element to make this book a real page turner. I would have to force myself to stop reading and go to sleep each night.   I must admit tho, there were times I wanted to smack Julia's husband silly. That man really plucked my nerves.    Thanks so much for coming here and telling us about your book. I wish you much success with it in the future. And for those people that do not buy this book, well, you are cheating yourself yourself out of a great read.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

evpseeker said:


> Hey there Ali!
> 
> Wanted to let you know I finished your book a few nights ago. I give it a soild two thumbs up.  GREAT book. It has a little something for everyone. Murder, mystery, bad relationships, good relationships, suspense, past lives, new age, etc. There was just enough of each element to make this book a real page turner. I would have to force myself to stop reading and go to sleep each night.  I must admit tho, there were times I wanted to smack Julia's husband silly. That man really plucked my nerves.  Thanks so much for coming here and telling us about your book. I wish you much success with it in the future. And for those people that do not buy this book, well, you are cheating yourself yourself out of a great read.


thanks so much for your kind words and I'm really pleased you enjoyed it. (yes, I'd like to smack Richard too .)


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Look!!! I found Ali and Barbara here!!!

I just wandered in and registered after seeing the link to this site in our Undiscovered Books thread on Amazon. Things were quiet in the Secret Author blog, so I plopped myself down to join y'all, and everybody else.

I have to say, I read Ali's reincarnation book and loved it. You can read my review on Amazon.

I'm a reincarnation author too, for those who like that sort of thing. Mine is also literary fiction, though it blurs its way through about six separate genres. I'm predicting that eventually reincarnation fiction is going to be like today's vampire fiction (read, "flavor of the month") because the possibilities are limitless. It also seems to intrigue a large number of people, perhaps because you can personalize it in your imagination.

At any rate, it's good to be here. I'm sure I'll be hanging around.

Nell Gavin
Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

NellGavin said:


> Look!!! I found Ali and Barbara here!!!
> 
> I just wandered in and registered after seeing the link to this site in our Undiscovered Books thread on Amazon. Things were quiet in the Secret Author blog, so I plopped myself down to join y'all, and everybody else.
> 
> ...


Nell and I have found our readership overlaps slightly so I've recommended Threads in my book product description in the hope they might overlap a little more .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I've managed to get the print book down to $10.99.

It's good quality binding and printed on creme paper, 300pp, so I'm really pleased about this.

And thanks to everyone who's commented on my blog at www.alicooper.net. It's on indie author anxiety and still open to comments .


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wanted to jump in (my first post) and say that I read the paperback version of The Girl on the Swing and really enjoyed it.  Found myself getting sucked in deeper with every page.

P.S. - Hi Ali! I finally found my way over here.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hi Gemi, congrats on your first post and I'm very honoured it's on my thread!

I've had over 300 visits to my website in the past few days. Think it was mostly because of my blog post. I never intended to write a blog but it was part of the site package so I thought I should .


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Ali,
Good for you!  This is such a growing and intreguing subject.  There really aren't any good stories using past lives.  Too many people, I feel, try to write stories about it by flipping from a chapter (or 1/2 a chapter) on the current life, then flash back to the past life and keep flipping back and forth through the whole book like that.  It's very hard to do and while keeping a reader's attention, too.  This subject has so much depth and deminsion - you could expand into approximately 4 more books!

Good luck!
TJ Perkins
www.authorsden.com/tjperkins


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ali--

This books also sounds like it would be my cup of tea.  Good look with it!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Ali--
> 
> This books also sounds like it would be my cup of tea. Good look with it!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thanks. It's a shame the reviews etc don't carry over to amazon uk like they do with dot com.

The paperback (good quality creme paper and binding) is reduced to $10.99 in US now.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I think the paperback of this book is currently under $10 in US .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

kindle edition currently reduced to $2.99.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

OK, I'm going to try and learn to do image signatures - though possibly not tonight .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Have I mentioned Year Zero Writers? They're the literary fiction group with whom I'm published. If you google the name you'll find their wordpress site. It's usually quite entertaining.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Now the kindle store's got going in UK the print sales are picking up there too .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

selling well in my home country now .


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I'm pleased to hear that. It's inching its way up my TBR list.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hi Linda, keep me posted on the tax thing and come and join us on Mostly Harmless in UK.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Hi Ali

I will when I get the time. Problems on all fronts at my end, and none to do with writing! Tho it doesn't help when my ISP boots Kindle notifications into the Spam folder - argh!!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Linda Acaster said:


> Hi Ali
> 
> I will when I get the time. Problems on all fronts at my end, and none to do with writing! Tho it doesn't help when my ISP boots Kindle notifications into the Spam folder - argh!!


Hope things are getting sorted, Linda.

I had some real problems with my ISP (Orange) a while back. They were spamming out some incoming messages at the server/web end and at the same time, not actually sending everything I sent. I didn't know for ages. They lost a few minor things such as communication to and from my solicitor and my non-fiction publisher. Also at least one friend who was really worried she hadn't heard from me for 6 months. At the moment, now I'm on a new computer, I use my ISP email from the web page instead of downloading it. That way I can catch anything that disappears.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Bonfire night here. Staying in to keep the cats company - none of us are really into fireworks!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

It's been surprisingly quiet here tonight. Perhaps due to the rain. And it being Friday. I got in late, had dinner and fell asleep on the sofa. This will not get "Torc of Moonlight" formatted!! If there's a decent display on Saturday evening I shall go and have a look. It's just good to stand and stare. Brings me closer to those Celts who did just the same at this time of year when their shamans, etc, brought forth wonders to behold at sacred sites. You living near an All Saints church??


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Linda, if I haven't msged you within a couple of days, please can you msg me and remind me .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Some xmas orders for print books have gone out .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Almost at 300 kindle sales this month. Best yet!


----------



## JMcGhee (Oct 31, 2010)

That's insanely impressive.

Congrats!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

JMcGhee said:


> That's insanely impressive.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks Jamie. Probably won't do as well this month because I don't think there are many new readers in UK - people are waiting for Santa to bring their kindles .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Stocked up with provisions in case the cold weather sets in again .


----------



## JackNolte (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, great job.  

~Jack


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

JackNolte said:


> Wow, great job.
> 
> ~Jack


Thanks. Now there's just the small matter of finishing another - promotion is a great displacement activity!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I'm trying to get Cave finished over the Christmas holidays - but, warning, it's nothing like Swing .


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, Ali.  That's great news about The Girl on the Swing.  As you can see, I've managed to find my way over here, but I'm still looking around.  There are a lot of familiar names here, aren't there?
Lee


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Lee Sinclair said:


> Hi, Ali. That's great news about The Girl on the Swing. As you can see, I've managed to find my way over here, but I'm still looking around. There are a lot of familiar names here, aren't there?
> Lee


Hi Lee, good to see you out and about and especially over on the UK site.

btw, I've invented a new sport. Wait for the kids to go in for the night and you have the whole hillside to yourself, then go sledging by torchlight! Wheeeeee!!


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats, Ali. Your book is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hi MH! Are you going to join us on the UK forum? We have a nice friendly base there .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I thought being snowed in would encourage writing...but after 2 weeks it doesn't! Still polishing Cave ready for publishing .


----------



## Ben Sussman (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations, Ali.  Quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Ali Cooper said:


> I thought being snowed in would encourage writing...but after 2 weeks it doesn't! Still polishing Cave ready for publishing .


Congrats on the steady sales! It's been raining steady here in LA, which mainly encourages sleeping in!

Dana


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I've just launched an indie review site for books available in UK. Details on amazon UK forums .


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Slow and steady wins the race. At least that's what I hear. I'm just slow.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I've just launched a review site for self-published books, with objective reviews from keen readers. If you have a print book available in UK you have a chance to get in first.

http://www.indiereads.co.uk


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Ali, how are you? Well done on the sales, heres to many more.


----------



## Jowitch21 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well done, cheers to a prosperous 2011


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Jowitch21 said:


> Well done, cheers to a prosperous 2011


Hi Jo!


----------



## Jowitch21 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Ali, I am finding this place fascinating. I don't know about selling but am having to resist the temptation to buy at least once on every page.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Jowitch21 said:


> Hi Ali, I am finding this place fascinating. I don't know about selling but am having to resist the temptation to buy at least once on every page.


maybe you could bribe yourself that you have to write another chapter (or at least a couple of pages) before you buy another book .

PS please quote the above to me when I get a kindle!


----------



## Jowitch21 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Ali 

Looking froward to reading more


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

How is your new review site going?  I'm working on a "listing" website and plan on including indiereads on it.  Do you have a short description for it?


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Lee Sinclair said:


> How is your new review site going? I'm working on a "listing" website and plan on including indiereads on it. Do you have a short description for it?


Hi Lee,

It's going fine thanks. It looks a bit bare at the moment because we have different pages for genre and they don't all have their first book yet. This is because the reviewers are reading quite slowly and consciensciously.

The reviews are for books available to buy in UK. What gets requested for review is down to each reviewer and the genres we accept may widen if we recruit more reviewers. Having accepted a book they try to be objective.

The above looks like a game to see how many times I can get the word review into a description!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Curiously it's now started selling on smashwords.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Revising the last few chapters of Cave now. Why is it that when you think you've almost finished a book it takes another 6 months?


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

While I read this site all the time, I haven't replied to any posts in a while... yet I had to chime in here and tell Ms. Cooper I read "The Girl on the Swing" several months ago and absolutely loved it.

I would encourage others to download the book; very, very good.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Chloista said:


> While I read this site all the time, I haven't replied to any posts in a while... yet I had to chime in here and tell Ms. Cooper I read "The Girl on the Swing" several months ago and absolutely loved it.
> 
> I would encourage others to download the book; very, very good.


I'm really pleased you enjoyed it and thanks for posting .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

I'm not on the amazon forums much at the mo as I'm getting the next novel, Cave, ready for publication.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Cave has gone to the first beta reader now.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

The Girl on the Swing is available in various e formats and in print.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Spent the weekend at the White Horse of Uffington (Bronze Age chalk figure) researching White Horse Hill.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Currently playing with a vampire spoof .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hoping to upload Cave in about a week .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Should get Cave back from the proof reader tomorrow.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Cave is out on kindle now - it's really exciting to have two novels published .


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations! Very exciting.  

Scott


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Congratulations! Very exciting.
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott, I guess Cave is very close to me because I've been writing it on and off since I started writing and it's got so much anecdotal content.


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Ali, your books sounds really interesting. Welcome to KindleBoards!

Kim


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

kimmer said:


> Hi Ali, your books sounds really interesting. Welcome to KindleBoards!
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim! Like the cover on yours .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Working on another haunting novel .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

...and maybe a YA haunting novel as well .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

So...the next major novel is set at the White Horse of Uffington.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

And after Uffington I'd like to do a psychologica murder mystery in an English country house. Always like the next ideas lined up ready or I'm scared to finish a book! It's the same with reading them!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

There's a lunar eclipse happening right now - unfortunately it's overcast.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Warning: this book is written in UK English!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

A new cover for Cave recently. Must see about getting it into print too.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Both of my novels are on summer sale at 99c for 2 days only.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Cave is now available in print.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Due to personal circumstances and amazon's changes in promotion rules, the future of this book is uncertain. But the likelihood is that it will be taken off the market soon.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

A psychological mystery with a hint of the supernatural.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Still available though not really being promoted.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Getting ready to sell some print copies at Christmas fairs .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Back writing after taking time out to write songs. Four books available now, including two just published.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Currently working on a 'how to' book on songwriting.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Another WIP is set on Exmoor and inspired by a dark folk tale.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Currently working on Moorstruck, set on Exmoor and inspired by a dark folk tale.

Also on Find Your Talent in Songwriting.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

A difficult week here unfortunately.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ali--

I gave your book a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Dana Taylor


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hoping to head up to Exmoor (that's Lorna Doone country, for non-Brits) for some book research this weekend.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Working on Moorstruck - a modern day interpretation of the folk legend of the Erl King - this week.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

So... yesterday I was out on Exmoor again, researching WIP Moorstruck.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Ali--
> 
> I gave your book a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> 
> Dana Taylor


Hi Dana. Only just saw your post - thank you so much .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Devon has been flooded for the past week, luckily I live up a hill.


----------

